# End sealer



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

When I sealed the ends of my lumber I used the stuff they sell ay Woodcraft. When the mill guy saw the logs he thought I hadnt sealed them, there was some checking, some of it was pretty deep. The logs had been uncovered in the pasture, so Im sure that had something to do with it as well.

Anyway, he told me that the best stuff he found was from home depot. See pic. I was curious about this. A rubber roofing cement? hmmmm. What do yall think?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know myself but I'm interested to find out the answer.


----------



## tator234 (Nov 6, 2008)

*wood sealer*

ancor seal put it on 3 or 4 times works good


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That stuff would make excellent log sealer. Don't know if it would be semi-transparent though. As a sawyer we want to be able to see the rings once sealed in order to take the log apart correctly/desirably.



.


----------

